

A super simple way to improve HackerNews - austenallred

The number one feature I wish HN had is a way to hide a comment family  - similar to what Reddit has. This is the way I read Reddit, and it goes much more quickly than scrolling through all of the children once I feel there isn't much more discussion to be had about a particular point. See the image below for explanation (sorry, it can't be a link in the text field of a submission).<p>http://imgur.com/8hd9q
======
tnorthcutt
This exists:

<https://github.com/andrewheins/HN-Comment-Hider>

------
exelib
I really don't like expired links. Especially on slow mobile connection this
drive me crazy...

------
JoachimSchipper
Google "Hacker News collapsible".

------
tommy_
There is a greasemonkey script that does this. Just google it.

------
gregcohn
build this as a plug-in and we'll all use it.

~~~
QuantumGuy
No build this plug-in and give us source code and we'll all use it.

